

What Facebook's IPO means for women - bootload
http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2012/02/07/what-facebooks-ipo-means-for-women/

======
bootload
_"... this week Jeff Atwood wrote in Tech Crunch that he’s leaving his startup
because it’s impossible to see his kids if he stays. And I don’t see anyone
complaining about his declaration. So probably Sheryl Sandberg is not doing
much for women, but I’d have to say that Jeff Atwood is ..."_

different perspective of _"Farewell Stack Exchange"_ ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3559631>

